

Paul Graham: The World's 7 Most Powerful Entrepreneurs - fiesycal
http://www.forbes.com/sites/nicoleperlroth/2011/11/02/paul-graham-the-worlds-7-most-powerful-entrepreneurs/

======
_delirium
I was hoping for something a bit more surprising in the list, but it's a
defensible choice. It's very close to just a list of the _richest_ tech
entrepreneurs ordered by net worth, though, with a few swaps and one non-
super-rich addition (Gordon Moore).

For reference, these are the top 7 richest tech entrepreneurs by net worth (as
per the Forbes 400): 1. Bill Gates, 2. Larry Ellison, 3. Jeff Bezos, 4. Mark
Zuckerberg, 5. Sergey Brin, 6. Larry Page, 7. Michael Dell

And this is the "most powerful entrepreneurs" list: 1. Bill Gates, 2. Larry
Page, 3. Sergey Brin, 4. Larry Ellison, 5. Mark Zuckerberg, 6. Jeff Bezos, 7.
Gordon Moore

